# do i need a thermostat for my heat mat ??



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

do i need a thermostat for my leopard gecko heat mat ???


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

yes. the heatmat will go upto 150f in 1 hour. which will kill your leo!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

In a word yes.

You need to be able to regulate the temp, otherwise how will you know how hot it is in the viv?


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

As someone who regularly uses/visits the Forum I think that you probably already know the answer to this. The answer is yes unless you are prepared to risk serious injury to your animals. I have recorded temps above 140F on an unstatted mat.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes without question 
Unless you want fried leos


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

You've just been told via repkid that you need thermostats to provide your leos the correct heat, and also that is more than likely the reason your leo isnt eating.
So why start another thread questioning another persons perfectly good advice?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

In a word....YES


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh id sy get one 2mora done rightly dont think theyll die overnight tho,notice ur from croydon too


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh id sy get one 2mora done rightly dont think theyll die overnight tho,notice ur from croydon too


 surprised there alive, hes had them a month!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> You've just been told via repkid that you need thermostats to provide your leos the correct heat, and also that is more than likely the reason your leo isnt eating.
> So why start another thread questioning another persons perfectly good advice?


He didn't really think he needed them so I told him to start a thread on here to prove that he does.

I wanted to make sure he understood how important it really was.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry but he shouldnt be keeping reptiles then... Theres thousands of care sheets and ive not found 1 that doesnt say about a stat?


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

i use a heat mat without a stat and i get to 85f


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

gecko dude said:


> i use a heat mat without a stat and i get to 85f


 1) you have a dodgey heat mat.
2) thats not even hot enough for a leo:?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gecko dude said:


> i use a heat mat without a stat and i get to 85f


That seems really low, what are you using to measure temp? Digital thermometer?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> That seems really low, what are you using to measure temp? Digital thermometer?


As said it should be around 90f surface temp!


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

gecko dude said:


> i use a heat mat without a stat and i get to 85f


 thats odd. anytime i have tried it goes over 100f easy. are you sure your thermometer works properly, i had a thermometer that just said the same temp all the time. also i have noticed you make alot of posts that are useless. no offence mate but we get people like that all the time and it gets boring, look at every post made in the forum then ask questions


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

i am using a dig thermometer in the air but my mat is outside under the glass viv i put a little dial thermometer on the ground i get 89f:2thumb:


and violent chopper when i start caring about anything you say ill tell you so for now %^&$ off


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gecko dude said:


> i am using a dig thermometer in the air but my mat is outside under the glass viv i put a little dial thermometer on the ground i get 89f:2thumb:


The dial thermometers are notorious for being wrong. I have never used a glass tank, but cant you put the mat inside under the substrate?


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

ok i;ll see about getting a stat soon and try putting it inside thanks :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gecko dude said:


> ok i;ll see about getting a stat soon and try putting it inside thanks :2thumb:


Good, you need it really, the temps are vital to a happy reptile.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/174166-do-i-really-need-thermostat.html

YES!

Hopefully that'll settle it for anyone unsure.

I've personally had a small mat burn 2 holes through the base of a faunarium (no animals were in it at the time).


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

*read this.....*

says it all really.........
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/174166-do-i-really-need-thermostat.html

Nick


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Fangio said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/174166-do-i-really-need-thermostat.html
> 
> YES!
> 
> ...


Damn you fangio! Got there before me :lol2:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Fangio said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And you got in before i even replied. damn your good! possibly with psychic ability.........


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

look mate your a retard, your lying cause you have said about 10 different temps. you start threads asking the most basic care questions or a poll that no-one cares about. i am surprised you call yourself a reptile keeper without ever owning a thermostat. every bit of equipment you mentioned in this thread is crap i.e glass tank, dial thermometer and no thermostat, also put the heatmat inside the tank, with a glass tank it will crack it cause it has to heat up hotter for the temperature to transfer through the glass. 
you must of read the caresheet and just forgot it and thought " i know, ill waste everyones time and just make a thread on every aspect of keeping a gecko, AND STILL GET IT WRONG" sorry but your a bit of a prick and i dont even care if i get banned, there are better reptile forums out there, this one is full of the same old shit


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

the kid is obviously having trouble look after his geckos http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/176841-my-baby-leo-help.html
sort out your husbandry, read up on things and do things exactly right or you'll end up costing animals lives....


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

ya it is like rude yourself who can only express oppinions through mean insensitive things so ya i hope you find a better sites cos i cant find any or id be gone because of people like you good night i hope you choke on your own p:censor:s


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

i'd be perfectly willing to help but he should have sorted things out before getting the reptile, and yeah people make mistakes but the key is actually doing what people say and sorting them out in as quicker time as possible.
Remember these are basic requirements were talking about here...thermostat....


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

repti-mon said:


> i'd be perfectly willing to help but he should have sorted things out before getting the reptile, and yeah people make mistakes but the key is actually doing what people say and sorting them out in as quicker time as possible.
> Remember these are basic requirements were talking about here...thermostat....


 thats what im saying, he never listened even though he had been told enough times. we get people like this every now and then and we have to slap them into shape, most just disappear, for the best and realise that reptiles aint for them. try looking after a hamster, if you can get that to live for a couple of years then move up.


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

yes definatley if you want healthy geckos!


----------

